# [APP] [FAST] [SECURE] Best Free QR Code Scanner, Barcode Reader and QR Code Generator Android Application



## QRScanner (Mar 5, 2021)

The *QR Barcode Scanner* is an essential application for your Android phone. Decode the information behind the barcode / QR code super fast with just 0.1 seconds. Also you can enjoy all the benefits by scanning the QR Code / barcode anywhere to access promotions, coupons, pay bills, ...

https://play-lh.googleusercontent.com/jOCyAxVOmcGN_DBtgMq76cgczyYUyT6JkXSPFj3cUVOZK53JEUBi4fjbiDlDmB9-rEc=s180-rw​*The fastest and most powerful QR code scanner for Android. *Scan all QR code. Very simple and easy to use.

*This application have both features one is generator and another is scanner.* After all we have added a new feature that is you can scan an image by uploading from gallery.

Just take a look on our app and use it. you will realise it's a different app from others. *We provided many type of qr code categories like own profile, business profile, contact, message, free text, mail, website, company profile etc. Just select any of these categories and fill required fields to generate an QR Code image and share with your friends.*

*https://play-lh.googleusercontent.com/cn9DdIOWXwEGGz_pbbmUQNBSBdQrmu2BHtwcZ72EplYcQeVX6Dl68vPIWKYbamH4yj8=w720-h310-rw*​*Main Functions of QR Barcode Scanner Pro - QR Code Generator reader app*
[ul]
[li]Scan QR code/Barcode directly with camera[/li]
[li]Read QR code/Barcode from images in your device[/li]
[li]Flashlight is supported[/li]
[li]Zoom camera to scan QR code at far distance[/li]
[li]Open the web address or search page of the decoding results by Google.[/li]
[li]Export QR code which scanned to PDF file.[/li]
[li]History: store all of the scans on your devices.[/li]
[li]Save and share QR code/Barcode to your friends.[/li]
[/ul]
*【Smart QR code/Barcode Generator App】*
[ul]
[li]Automatically detect scanner.[/li]
[li]Create your own QR code: e-mail addresses, application, text, phone numbers, contact information, wifi, event, location and so on.[/li]
[li]Create professional with different themes of QR code[/li]
[li]Easy to save and share your new QR code via social networking (Facebook, Twitter, Email, Line, whatsapp, SMS...)[/li]
[/ul]
*【Search product information with QRcode】*
[ul]
[li]Use the escaner app to search for product information.[/li]
[li]Search product detail by barcode or product's name.[/li]
[li]Use the Qr code scanner app then search for product information in our storage or in the internet.[/li]
[/ul]

Now it's time to use scanner app free fast and precise QR code scanning and generating!



> *I'm looking for your feedback, improvement suggestion, and bug report to continue to make all of my apps better and better. Please feel free to request additional features, report bugs, and/or just share your experience with us.
> *
> 
> *User happiness is my best wish. Enjoy!*
> ...


----------

